# Filter paper shootout...



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This isn't a review of the brewers mentioned, results will vary from brewer to brewer as far as extraction is concerned due to grind & pouring method etc., here I'm simply trying to guage what the filter paper's effect alone is on flavour profile. When you make a pourover, the grinds also become part of the filtration (you'll probably get a cleaner cup extracting in the brewer, than if secondary filtering), so direct comparisons with the brew method aren't really possible, but given the variables & permutations required for a full back to back test, this is the most practical way I could think of to ensure comparable extraction level & a hopefully, some sort of meaningful comparison...

All extractions were via FP or Sowden Oscar, one glass poured unfiltered (as a control), the others filtered through 2 differing pourovers & papers (being sure to divide up, little by little, so no one glass got a significantly different cut of the brew).

Unbleached V60 paper & unbleached Filtra Melitta style paper - these both seemed to mute sweetnesss and acidity, biasing towards darker, drier flavours. I have had sweet juicy brews from both brewers when used for extraction, so this is obviously possible.

Chemex paper - perhaps most similar to the control brew in terms of profile, but rounder, smoother.

Kalita Wave bleached white papers - Cleanest favour, not the most representative of the control but noticably the sweetest & fruitiest. Flavours appear more focussed. My guess is less oils & undissolved solids make it through the filter, compared to the Chemex paper (in this scenario).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you try a side by side comparison of the water taste from each after rinsing?

There is a perceptible difference and even colour in some instances.

I recall tasting several waters at Tapped and Packed Rathbone Place a couple of years ago when they were tasting the output as control measures.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Good idea Glenn, I'll give that a go.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I gave the filters my usual rinsing regime, a cold rinse filling the cone, whilst waiting for the water to heat up, then a hot rinse filling the glasses (200ml). Discarded rinse water and poured water from the the kettle through the rinsed filters and tasted, comparing to the control unfiltered kettle water, whilst hot & later cold. A real world, brewing scenario test, not a test to specifically identify any paper taste (may differ a little from your intent there Glenn?)

My rinsing regime must work, as I could find no discernable difference in any of the samples, either by taste, or by colour when placed over a white background.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A little different.

The purpose of the test was to taste the paper (before throwing away the water) to show the benefits in rinsing.

After rinsing most of the papers tested left no taste in the cup other than the coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A/B'd a couple more filter papers today, same procedure as above...

Chemex - as before, closest to control (Sowden), but rounder, smoother, less mouthfeel. Creamiest, most neutral of today's test.

Filtropa bleached white - Sweetest, least bitterness. Only a shade different to the Chemex paper.

Aeropress paper filter - Juiciest and most acidic by a very noticable degree, also more bitterness & caramel type flavours in the finish than the others, even the control. Visible oils in the cup when cold...though this may partly be due to the secondary filtering & a lack of a puck/grinds, which may help filter the brew more effectively in a straight Aeropress brew?


----------

